# What else will they think of ??



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

First let me say that I am skeptical about what I am going to share with everyone. That being said, let me give you a little info on these archers. Sticky is about a low 5 teen shooter and Montigre is a low 500 shooter. Well today someone that I will leave nameless at this time brought a device that is to ALIGN your Chi or whatever mumbojumbo. Anyway she had each of these shooters put what appears to be magnetic and is very heavy anklet. She said that the extra weight helps to balance the body and the magnetics help balance the inner self. Well these guys were shooting and they were all over the place. Some shoots ended up in the 3 ring but most were in the outer 4. Once Montigre put the device on she immediately started hitting the DOT. Sticky put the anklet on and sure enough he to was all over the DOT. Both archers said that they were Mentally relaxed more then they had even been. So after about 5 ends at 80 and the results all the same I decided to take a couple of pictures and let you all see what I saw. Seems that the mysterious lady that brought the thing knows something. She says the lady Koreans use a similar device. Personally I think the mind will wake up and start shooting the poor shots once again. But who knows. I know the woman is putting a ton of money into more R&D. She is hoping to market this thing to archers, golfers and poker players. Anyway here are the pictures that I promised.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i don't think it's the anklet.. per se.. i think the dog is trained to knaw to the bone if you miss... 

or is it that the magnets give off a abberation similar to fire hydrants...





i hope they develope an ambidexterous model... i'd hate to have my Chi turned upside down and inside out any more than it is right now....:teeth:


:shade:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> First let me say that I am skeptical about what I am going to share with everyone. That being said, let me give you a little info on these archers. Sticky is about a low 5 teen shooter and Montigre is a low 500 shooter. Well today someone that I will leave nameless at this time brought a device that is to ALIGN your Chi or whatever mumbojumbo. Anyway she had each of these shooters put what appears to be magnetic and is very heavy anklet. She said that the extra weight helps to balance the body and the magnetics help balance the inner self. Well these guys were shooting and they were all over the place. Some shoots ended up in the 3 ring but most were in the outer 4. Once Montigre put the device on she immediately started hitting the DOT. Sticky put the anklet on and sure enough he to was all over the DOT. Both archers said that they were Mentally relaxed more then they had even been. So after about 5 ends at 80 and the results all the same I decided to take a couple of pictures and let you all see what I saw. Seems that the mysterious lady that brought the thing knows something. She says the lady Koreans use a similar device. Personally I think the mind will wake up and start shooting the poor shots once again. But who knows. I know the woman is putting a ton of money into more R&D. She is hoping to market this thing to archers, golfers and poker players. Anyway here are the pictures that I promised.


I have to admit I was also very skeptical of this device... How in the world would a few magnets placed on your ankle improve your shooting???? But, let me tell ya, the joke was on me because as soon as this lady placed the magnetic ankle bracelet on I felt a prevailing calming flow over me, I was so mentally relaxed that there was no doubt that my chi was in perfect harmony with that of my arrows. :teeth: 

With little effort beyond just aiming toward the dot, I was actually able to reach that elusive archery goal and became the arrow, not just once, but for each and every end afterward. :mg:

OOOummmm!! I can still feel the bracelet’s energy interacting with my body’s biomechanical field. I’m not sure how it works, but as you can see from the pictures, the end result was simply amazing. I can't wait for the R&D to be finished and these little babies hit the market. :shade: 

These are sure to catapult archery to the next level!! :whoo::wav::whoo:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> I have to admit I was also very skeptical of this device... How in the world would a few magnets placed on your ankle improve your shooting???? But, let me tell ya, the joke was on me because as soon as this lady placed the magnetic ankle bracelet on I felt a prevailing calming flow over me, I was so mentally relaxed that there was no doubt that my chi was in perfect harmony with that of my arrows. :teeth:
> 
> With little effort beyond just aiming toward the dot, I was actually able to reach that elusive archery goal and became the arrow, not just once, but for each and every end afterward. :mg:
> 
> ...


By the way did she let you keep the prototype? If so I would like to give it a try. I never believed in the Magnetic theory but after witnessing 1st hand I think I may need to give the thingy a try. Did she say that they would be marketed in different colors and also different weights and strengths??


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> By the way did she let you keep the prototype? If so I would like to give it a try. I never believed in the Magnetic theory but after witnessing 1st hand I think I may need to give the thingy a try. Did she say that they would be marketed in different colors and also different weights and strengths??


As a matter of fact, she said I could use it until after states, so you're more than welcome to give it a try. 

And yes, they are supposed to be coming out in at least 5 colors: blue, green, silver, gold, and red. I'm not sure about the different frequencies that will be offered, maybe she spoke with Sticky about that. I was just so stoked about the immediate results of the thing. :teeth:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, ya know I don't believe in all that intangible mumbo jumbo, so... just to humor her, I put it on.. and as Rattleman said, I started focusing better, relaxed more thoroughly and the shots just all seemed to work.. :noidea:

I'll tell ya the truth.. I went and shot the front half (hunter) of the States course and no, I didn't have the secret weapon on, but dooood.. lemme tell ya.. it must have some residual juju, cos I shot a clean 270 half! :mg: :faint:

:noidea:


(well, that's pretty dam clean for me! ) :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Didn't last all day though, cos I just got in from shootin my new huntin bow and I was back to shotgunnin em.. :set1_thinking: It definitely has enough lasting 'energy' (for lack of a better description) for a quick field half.. should have shot a whole round to see if it'd last that far, but it was gettin hot! :lol:

Sure wish I'd have gotten a prototype to keep playin with .. dang women.. they get all the perks..  :lol:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, ya know I don't believe in all that intangible mumbo jumbo, so... just to humor her, I put it on.. and as Rattleman said, I started focusing better, relaxed more thoroughly and the shots just all seemed to work.. :noidea:
> 
> I'll tell ya the truth.. I went and shot the front half (hunter) of the States course and no, I didn't have the secret weapon on, but dooood.. lemme tell ya.. it must have some residual juju, cos I shot a clean 270 half! :mg: :faint:
> 
> ...


If it was April I would be thinkin April Fools but not in August. Good shootin Sticky. Keep it together for the last weekend.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

By the way. Those pictures were taken on hte 80 Yard practice target.:mg:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome job Guys! :thumb:

:set1_thinking:

Wonder if it would work on titanium??? :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

good god, I stay out of the field forum for a week, and everyone looses their mind. You got sticky dressin up in belly dancer anclets thinking they make him shoot better, Monti...... well I think if you told her snorting a line of piss ants would improve her score she'd give it an honest go lol. Did yall buy a quart of snake oil too I hear that gives your arrows magical X finding capabilities.












































Now where can I get my anclet? can't let sticky get one up on me now can I?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> good god, I stay out of the field forum for a week, and everyone looses their mind. You got sticky dressin up in belly dancer anclets thinking they make him shoot better, Monti...... well I think if you told her snorting a line of piss ants would improve her score she'd give it an honest go lol. Did yall buy a quart of snake oil too I hear that gives your arrows magical X finding capabilities.
> 
> Now where can I get my anclet? can't let sticky get one up on me now can I?


Oh, my dear BG, these not-so-subtle, but well-researched “little” changes I’ve made to my equipment over the past couple of months has helped immensely. By doing so I’ve been able to claw myself from the dregs of the B class to the dank basement of the A class, so, if snorting a couple of ants will get the job done, bring em on!!! :teeth:

Besides, the wearing of this new magnetic mojo ankle bracelet doesn’t hurt nearly as much as a rank and file of ants coursing through one’s sinus passages :mg: and, as Sticky has already eluded to, the positive effects are long-lasting. How can ya beat that??? 

BTW, what color would you like yours?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Oh, my dear BG, these not-so-subtle, but well-researched “little” changes I’ve made to my equipment over the past couple of months has helped immensely. By doing so I’ve been able to claw myself from the dregs of the B class to the dank basement of the A class, so, if snorting a couple of ants will get the job done, bring em on!!! :teeth:
> 
> Besides, the wearing of this new magnetic mojo ankle bracelet doesn’t hurt nearly as much as a rank and file of ants coursing through one’s sinus passages :mg: and, as Sticky has already eluded to, the positive effects are long-lasting. How can ya beat that???
> 
> BTW, what color would you like yours?


Ants??? Snake Oil???? 

This sounds like shades of the Junkyard.....:chortle:
:bolt::behindsof


Might need about 10 to catch you now Monti.... :wink::becky:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Ants??? Snake Oil????
> 
> This sounds like shades of the Junkyard.....:chortle:
> :bolt::behindsof
> ...


Don't worry Nana, wait till you see what we really carry in those little tubes attached to our quivers..... 

Naaa, I figure we'll end up draggin each other up to the 30s and 40s, tired, beaten, and bloodied, but happy as h*ll.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Oh, my dear BG, these not-so-subtle, but well-researched “little” changes I’ve made to my equipment over the past couple of months has helped immensely. By doing so I’ve been able to claw myself from the dregs of the B class to the dank basement of the A class, so, if snorting a couple of ants will get the job done, bring em on!!! :teeth:
> 
> Besides, the wearing of this new magnetic mojo ankle bracelet doesn’t hurt nearly as much as a rank and file of ants coursing through one’s sinus passages :mg: and, as Sticky has already eluded to, the positive effects are long-lasting. How can ya beat that???
> 
> BTW, what color would you like yours?




I have no doubt that you have improved. One of the keys to improvement is keeping an open mind. Like you I always say I'll try just about anything to bring up scores up if even by just 1 point. Try it if it works keep it if it doesn't discard it. Most of the stuff I have tried over the last couple years have not been equipment changes rather than "Dave" changes. But I can see myself making at least 1 simular purchase to you in the near future.




Oh I'll take 2 in black:shade:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I have no doubt that you have improved. One of the keys to improvement is keeping an open mind. Like you I always say I'll try just about anything to bring up scores up if even by just 1 point. Try it if it works keep it if it doesn't discard it. Most of the stuff I have tried over the last couple years have not been equipment changes rather than "Dave" changes. But I can see myself making at least 1 simular purchase to you in the near future.
> 
> 
> Oh I'll take 2 in black:shade:



You'll be very happy once you make that "similar purchase".  It really takes a lot to win me over on new equipment as I tend to dissect it to pieces before making any changes, but this item has proven to be phenominal. 

Every day I use it I like it even more and now that I have it tweaked for my particular style, I really can't see myself using anything else. 


Oh yeah, I'll tell the voodoo lady to reserve 2 black magnetic bracelets for ya.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> wait till you see what we really carry in those little tubes attached to our quivers.....


I have always wondered what you gals used that tube for. :noidea: 



> BTW, what color would you like yours?


Gimme me a Green One  I like magnets, magnetic therapy, why not????


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> I have always wondered what you gals used that tube for. :noidea:
> 
> 
> Gimme me a Green One  I like magnets, magnetic therapy, why not????



Now Bees, keep your mind out of the gutter..... this is a family forum



Okay, One green one commin up for ya!!


----------



## bikerskum (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll bite. Make mine blue...It can't hurt!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a magnet that came out of a parts sorter that is 4" wide X 12" long X 1" thick and weighs about 6 lbs. Wonder if I pull it on a trailer behind me if it'll help my game. :shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got a magnet that came out of a parts sorter that is 4" wide X 12" long X 1" thick and weighs about 6 lbs. Wonder if I pull it on a trailer behind me if it'll help my game. :shade:


nope. 
but throw it in a back back and wear it and your cured..

just google magnets for healing and you'll get all sorts of places to by magnets including a magnetic mattress.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Just think If Jessie B had a magnetic bee-stinger he might, well, never miss again.
I'm looking for a magnetic horse shoe myself..


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just my .02, the only thing it did was distract you or rather interupt your normal shot sequence, taking your subconcious mind off of what ever it may be that causes bad shots and adding a bit of comfort and or confidence to your shooting ability.....good for you!!!! confidence is an awesome motivator, some people just get it from other sources.....What ever helps :thumbs_up


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, ya know I don't believe in all that intangible mumbo jumbo, so... just to humor her, I put it on.. and as Rattleman said, I started focusing better, relaxed more thoroughly and the shots just all seemed to work.. :noidea:
> 
> I'll tell ya the truth.. I went and shot the front half (hunter) of the States course and no, I didn't have the secret weapon on, but dooood.. lemme tell ya.. it must have some residual juju, cos I shot a clean 270 half! :mg: :faint:
> 
> ...



*You sure she didn't add a little something to your cigarettes??????

DUUUUDDDEEeeee....that's some fine shootin'.......*

.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well if it could even, maybe, kinda, possibly, somewhat help my shooting by wearing one of these anklets, then I don't really care what color it is. But I'll take black or silver if I have a choice.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got a magnet that came out of a parts sorter that is 4" wide X 12" long X 1" thick and weighs about 6 lbs. Wonder if I pull it on a trailer behind me if it'll help my game. :shade:


Well everyone says that BIGGERis better


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

If i buy one for each of my kids will it get them to clean thier rooms??????


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'll take two*

After last Sat. I need at least one for each ankle, broke 3 arrows in one day. That's a record for me:sad:
I'll take them in purple or blue. If they improve my score then really any color will do:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I wonder if these ankle thingys would help my "Goat Wrestling". 
Some day I will win. No Gaurrantees rhough!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I wonder if these ankle thingys would help my "Goat Wrestling".
> Some day I will win. No Gaurrantees rhough!


I have faith in ya. One day you and that ol goat will meet on some deserted back lot and the tides will turn…..Fur Sur!!!!:zip:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Interesting*

This sounds interesting I am wondering if they are similar to the medical magnetic bracelets and shoe inserts that have been out for a number of years now??:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Don't worry Nana, wait till you see what we really carry in those little tubes attached to our quivers.....
> 
> Naaa, I figure we'll end up draggin each other up to the 30s and 40s, tired, beaten, and bloodied, but happy as h*ll.


:set1_thinking:


:banana:


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

lots of choices here

http://www.billythetree.com/magnetic-anklets-ankle-bracelets.aspx


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont do any work on my bow without putting NMSG on my axles. the stuff is slick like dog poo on a wet garage floor.

im lookin for a limb builder that will put grease fittings at the limb tips so i can use a grease injector instead of puttin it in the press and having to pull the axles.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I wonder if these ankle thingys would help my "Goat Wrestling".
> Some day I will win. No Gaurrantees rhough!


Goat wrestling????!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


Shades of the Junkyard.... :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Better watch out Montigre. Yesterday she was back and this time she had a Bowhunter wearing one and she was shooting lights out..I have never seen that hunter before so I don't really know what she was shooting like before the ANKLET. I think the makers name is Amanda or something not really sure though. Only thing I know is that it will be a couple of months before they are ready to market. So all you trinket archers save your money.
And NO Montigre is not selling these devices so quit pestering her. She needs to concentrate on her shooting.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> I wonder if these ankle thingys would help my "Goat Wrestling".
> Some day I will win. No Gaurrantees rhough!


Yer gonna need waaay more than an anklet to kick that Billy's head ...  :wink: :zip:


----------

